# Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?



## Krabat_11 (7. März 2017)

Moin Boardies,

oft liest man von hohem Angeldruck und dass bei hohem Angeldruck weniger zu fangen wäre. Stimmt das und wenn ja warum?
Weil ich nicht an die guten Stellen komme, weil dort schon immer jemand ist?
Weil alle Fische weg gefangen sind? Aber warum sind dann die Angler dort?
Stellen, die einfach von derGewässerstruktur klasse sind für Fisch werden auch immer Fisch haben, auch wenn viel dort geangelt wird.
Die guten Plätze, die mit dem Auto direkt angefahren werden können, dort ist eigentlich immer jemand, wenn Angelzeit ist. Auch ich bin ab und an mal dort - und fange.

Für mich ist das mit dem Angeldruck eher was subjektives. Wenn ich ab und an einen Angler im Unterholz treffe finde ich das nett. Muss ich mir 50m einigermaßen zugängliches Ufer mit 10 Anglern teilen, packe ich gar nicht erst aus.

Und wie seht ihr das?

TL
Hauke


----------



## Lajos1 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



			
				Krabat_11;464091
Für mich ist das mit dem Angeldruck eher was subjektives. Wenn ich ab und an einen Angler im Unterholz treffe finde ich das nett. Muss ich mir 50m einigermaßen zugängliches Ufer mit 10 Anglern teilen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das sehe ich wie Du. Ich würde allerdings schon bei 10 Anglern auf 200 Metern woanders hingehen, oder eben: gar nicht auspacken.
> Wobei ich gegen einen Plausch überhaupt nichts habe.
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Ich denke es ist auch immer eine Frage der Definition. Als ich wegen meiner Ausbildung in eine andere Stadt zog wurde mir ähnliches über den See vor der Tür gesagt.

Die guten Stellen immer besetzt, kaum Fisch, wird zuviel Gefüttert, viel zu viele Angler.

Nach nun 4 Jahren kann ich sagen:

Es sind immer die gleichen Angler, die Spots rotieren und frei ist immer was, Topspots sind auch immer in Relation zu den Gegebenheiten zu sehen. 

Viel Fisch, jede Menge verschiedener Arten, werden allesamt nicht riesig, weil der See kaum Nährstoffe hat. Viele der Angler die mich "warnten" und das Gewässer klein redeten waren und hatten eins gemeinsam: Alt, Aalangler, einfach Gestrickt, nur bei Sonne draußen.

Gefüttert wird kaum, gerade weil im See auch nicht soviel verklappt werden muss. Im Schnitt 1-2 Liter pro Angeltag bei den Meisten, selten Mehr.

Die vielen Angler, sind meisten immer die Selben, wichtiger aber, weil ich in der Stadt angle, das dort auch immer wer bei steht den man kennt. Da wird aus einem Angler gern mal 10.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Es gibt bestimmte Orte wo die Hölle los ist, aber manch einer spricht schon von Angeldruck, weil er auf einer Strecke von 10 Km nicht allein ist.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Der Begriff stamm sicher vom gleichen Schöpfer, der auch für verblinkert verantwortlich zeichnet.


----------



## jkc (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Hi, 

interessantes Thema, für mich ist Angeldruck ein geliebter Feind.

Ja, die Fische werden dardurch weniger, werden entnommen oder verangelt; und sie werden vorsichtiger und/oder ziehen sich vor ihm zurück.
Ich beziehe ihn trotzdem in meine Fischerei mit ein und schaue wo/wie die Fische ihm aus dem Weg gehen können.
Definitiv macht hoher Angeldruck das Angeln schwieriger, auch wenn insgesamt eher wenig(er) gefangen wird, reagieren die Fische mit Vorsicht, wenn sie Tag für Tag belagert werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



> Aber warum sind dann die Angler dort?


Zumindest in dicht besiedelten Ballungsräumen mit nur wenigen Gewässern: 

Weil sie sonst nirgendwo anders angeln können. Es sei denn, sie schmeißen sich ein paar Fische zu Hause in die Badewanne.

Wenig Wasser + viele Angler = hoher Angeldruck.

Da lernt man a) Situational Awareness, b) möglichst effizientes und kreatives Vorgehen mit Hirn, c) sich möglichst wenig aufzuregen und d) sich über jeden Fisch zu freuen.

Besser an so einem Wasser als überhaupt nicht - da heißt es "friss oder stirb", Wunschkonzert is nich. Da bleibt einem einfach nix anderes übrig, als halt das Beste draus zu machen. Übertriebene Erwartungshaltung und/oder Ungeduld eher weniger angebracht.

Insgesamt natürlich alles andere als groovy, das bockt's auf Dauer nicht wirklich. Aber stählt andererseits auch und macht einfallsreich.


----------



## ronram (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

In Köln am Rhein gibt es die ein oder andere Stelle, der ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken einen sehr hohen Angeldruck attestieren würde.
Woran mache ich den sehr hohen Angeldruck fest?
Beangelbare Ufermeter, die zu der Stelle zählen,  in Relation zur Anzahl an Angler pro Zeiteinheit (Tag, Woche, Wochenende) und natürlich dieser Wert in Relation zu anderen Angelstellen.
Oder ganz einfach: Du hast das Gefühl dir eine Nummer ziehen zu müssen und kannst wie am Forellenteich nur geradeaus werfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Wenn ein anderer Angler in Sicht- oder Hörweite ist oder sein könnte.......
:g:g


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

das ist das unangenehme gefühl gegen ende der schonzeit :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ein anderer Angler in Sicht- oder Hörweite ist oder sein könnte.......
> :g:g



Der Satz könnte von meinem Kumpel kommen, zwei Boote auf 1000 ha 
Man ist hier wieder ein Angeldruck :q


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



> oft liest man von hohem Angeldruck und dass bei hohem Angeldruck weniger zu fangen wäre. Stimmt das und wenn ja warum?



Meiner Erfahrung nach stimmt das auf jeden Fall. Ob der Angeldruck "hoch" oder "niedrig" ist, ist natürlich eine subjektive Angelegenheit. 

Was man objektiv sagen kann:
Je mehr Leute sich ein Gewässer teilen desto weniger bleibt für den einzelnen Angler übrig. Solange das was für den einzelnen übrig bleibt noch mehr ist, als er beangeln oder fangen kann, merkt er es nicht. 

Der kritische Punkt ist dann erreicht, wenn Angeldruck "spürbar" wird - wann das der Fall ist, hängt dannn wieder ganz subjektiv vom einzelnen Angler ab.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Moin Boardies,
> 
> oft liest man von hohem Angeldruck und dass bei hohem Angeldruck weniger zu fangen wäre. Stimmt das und wenn ja warum?
> 
> ...



Nur meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## Krabat_11 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ein anderer Angler in Sicht- oder Hörweite ist oder sein könnte.......
> :g:g



Diese Sichtweise halte ich für gar nicht soooo schlecht, auch wenn es ironisch gemeint sein dürfte. Wenn Berücksichtigt wird, dass auch in anderen Stunden, als denen, in denen ich am Wasser bin?
Und ich bei ein Unterderwocheangler, weil am WE könnte der Angler nicht in Sichtweite sein, es sind viele Angler in Sichtweite. Zumindest nach der BaFo-Schonzeit, wenn das Wetter danach ist.

TL Hauke


----------



## zokker (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Angeldruck???

Über was redet ihr? Was ist das?

Ist das, wenn man beim Angeln mal muss?


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Ich kenne ein Gewässer (kein Forellen Puff) das ist 2,3 ha groß rund herum ist Schilf und alle zwei Meter ist ein Angelplatz zurecht geschnitten. Da werden auch Fische gefangen, Hecht,Zander und Karpfen sind die haupt Fischarten. Da wird halt geangelt und gefangen bis nichts mehr oder nur noch untermaßige raus kommen, dann sitzt da erstmal lange Zeit keiner mehr, bis einer mal wieder einen raus holt neuer Besatz gekommen ist oder was weiß ich und es geht von vorne los . Das ist richtiger Angeldruck


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

jetzt mal ernsthaft (kann ich auch):
rhein, direkt nach der hechtschonzeit, an jedem buhnenkopf, stromauf und stromab, gerade maßige hechte, auf spinner mit einzelhaken ohne widerhaken, schnur schlappen lassen und das hechtlein geht frei.

zwei wochen später nix mehr.
dafür aber in drei stunden auf der buhne durchschnittlich 6 spinnfischer.
wie am fließband oder bei freibier.

und dann geht dann auch nix mehr ans band. 
weil nix mehr da ist.

würd ich mal nen "hohen angeldruck" nennen.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

So gesehen ist es ja ein Vorteil, wenn man an einem buhnelosen Stück Rhein zu Werke geht.


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Andal schrieb:


> So gesehen ist es ja ein Vorteil, wenn man an einem buhnelosen Stück Rhein zu Werke geht.




die total harte nummer. machste das noch, das turnen auf der packung? 
ich nicht, will nicht nach holland |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Jose schrieb:


> die total harte nummer. machste das noch, das turnen auf der packung?



Stimmt schon, bisweilen ist es unkomod, bis leicht alpin. Aber das bin ich noch aus meinem früheren Dasein gewöhnt *und* ich hab vor Ort gar nicht erst die Wahl. Aber so wild ist es auch wieder nicht, meistens ist ja ein mehr oder weniger breiter Streifen "Strand" vorhanden.


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Andal schrieb:


> ... Aber so wild ist es auch wieder nicht, meistens ist ja ein mehr oder weniger breiter Streifen "Strand" vorhanden.


sehr schön, Andal, mach bloß keinen abgang. würde dich vermissen #h


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Keine Sorge. Holland ist zwar recht schön, aber hinschwimmen ist mir dann doch zu weit. #h


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Ich befürchte schwimmen ist da unnötig.
Der Rhein bringt dich von alleine dahin.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Wie gesagt, ich habe lange gebraucht, mich hier heimisch zu fühlen. Jetzt bleibt ich auch.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Sehr gut !

Aber nekropolis?


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

wohn ich auch, in nem vorort...


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Angeldruck ----> Willkommen im Rhein-Main Gebiet. Überall wo Strukturen den monotonen Flusslauf auch nur irgendwie unterbrechen findest du neben platt getretenem Boden, eindeutig Anglermüll und tatsächlich die meiste Zeit auch Angler 

Und das beste ist, du kannst dich 5km über die Wiesen und Dämme schleppen - am Ende stehen an "deiner" Buhne schon 3-4Mann und hatten die selbe Idee. Mein persönlicher Rekord am Rhein sind 14 Spinnfischer auf 500-700m Ufer. Um den ganzen etwas zu entkommen kannste in Vereine eintreten. Die die einigermaßen respektable Gewässer haben (sagen wir mal ab 15ha aufwärts) lassen sich die Mitfgliedschaft vergolden. 

Aufnahmegebühren von 500€ und mehr sind keine Seltenheit. Jahresbeiträge von 200€ und mehr ebenso. Und selbst das wird bezahlt.. ja sogar Wartelisten gibt es.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Jose schrieb:


> wohn ich auch, in nem vorort...




Ist schon Ok.

Ich geb ja zu, ich wohne im äußersten Osten !!!




Von köln


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sehr gut !
> 
> Aber nekropolis?





Jose schrieb:


> wohn ich auch, in nem vorort...



Na ja, Bad Hönningen ist schon o.k., aber etwas mehr als nur die Überlebensmittel dürfte es hier schon geben.


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Angeldruck wird eigentlich anders definiert,
nämlich nicht, ob sich viele Menschen in hoher Frequenz an irgendwelchen Spots rumtreiben,
sondern sobald das regelmässige Vorhandensein von Menschen _das Verhalten_ der Fische beeinflusst.


----------



## phirania (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Angeldruck kenn ich eigendlich nicht,nur Bluthochdruck wenn einer meinen Angelplatz besetzt  den  ich angefüttert habe...|krach:.


----------



## thanatos (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Begriff stamm sicher vom gleichen Schöpfer, der auch für verblinkert verantwortlich zeichnet.



:q #6#6#6
 aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen daß,das absoluter Quatsch ist 
 als auf meinem Stammgewässer noch ein richtiger 
 "Angeldruck" bestanden hat habe ich definitiv nicht weniger gefangen als heutigen Tag´s wo der See nur noch wenig beangelt wird - bis auf die "Spezimen Hunters" und die sind zu 99% C&R- ler


----------



## Pinocio (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Bis ich den Neckar dieses Jahr kennengelernt habe, hielt ich die Worte "schweres" Gewässer für eine Ausrede. Ebenso, dass man bei hohem Angeldruck nichts fängt.
In der Gegend hier sollen alle Gewässer schwer befischbar sein, und "verblinkert". 
Habe überall gefangen und das nicht mal schlecht, ich war selten Schneider, garnicht wenn man die Minibarsche und Kleinhechte mitzählt.
Doch dann kam ich an den Neckar und war bei 9mal angeln 8mal Schneider. 
Aber am hohen Angeldruck kann es kaum liegen, habe erst 3 Angler gesehen und ich bin weit gelaufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Am Neckar ist Postangeldruckzeit......


----------



## bootszander (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Fr33   So sehe ich das auch. Aber ein verein, nein danke. Ich definiere angeldruck wenn die fische kleiner und weniger werden die man fängt. Und das ist im rhein-maingebiet der fall. Daher versuche ich auch so viel wie möglich weit, weit weg zu fahren, halt so ins ausland, am liebsten an die donau. Neue gewässer haben von anfang an schon mal einen besonderen reitz. Hier an meinem hausgewässer main und rhein merke ich schon seit jahren das der angeldruck höher wird. Gut die fische und fischgrößen werden immer weniger aber die ruhe am wasser steht bei mir immer an erster stelle.


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Hallo,

wie unterschiedlich doch die Einschätzungen sind:



> Mein persönlicher Rekord am Rhein sind 14 Spinnfischer auf 500-700m Ufer.



Das würde z.B. an Rothsee oder Altmühlsee als "wenig los" bezeichnet. 



> Aufnahmegebühren von 500€ und mehr sind keine Seltenheit. Jahresbeiträge von 200€ und mehr ebenso. Und selbst das wird bezahlt.. ja sogar Wartelisten gibt es.



Wäre bei uns eher unterer Durchschnitt. Und bei wirklich "guten" Vereinen kommst du ohne Bürgen gar nicht erst auf die Warteliste.

Ich persönlich fühle mich schon unwohl, wenn ich links/rechts weniger als 100m Abstand habe, es sei denn es gibt genug Uferbewuchs als Sicht-/Hörschutz.

Deshalb fallen viele Gewässerstrecken aus meinen Jahreskarten für mich von vornherein flach. Da nehme ich lieber Anfahrten von 70 - 150 km in Kauf, um in Ruhe fischen zu können.



> aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen daß,das absoluter Quatsch ist



Kann ich nicht so bestätigen. 

Ich hab schon den Eindruck, dass es schwieriger wird, wenn viele Angler ein Gewässer ständig nach denselben Zielfischen beharken.

Früher konnte man das noch besser mit Spezialködern oder Methoden ausgleichen, aber im Internet/Onlineshopzeitalter wird auch das nicht einfacher.

Aber das ist wie gesagt mein persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie unterschiedlich doch die Einschätzungen sind:
> 
> ...



Was erwartet man denn in einem Dicht besiedeltem Land auch ? Dazu noch, das Gewässer nicht der alleinigen Hoheit der Angler zur Verfügung stehen sollte man sich einfach daran gewöhnen ständig im Kontakt mit anderen 2 Beinern zu sein.

Ich kann nicht erwarten den Arzt, Supermarkt und Kino vor der Tür zu haben und das Gewässer 1 Km entfernt ist Niemandsland und gehört nur mir.

Das Problem mit Aufnahmegebühren und Wartelisten anzugehen ist wieder Bonzenlogik as it best.


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Hallo,



> Das Problem mit Aufnahmegebühren und Wartelisten anzugehen ist wieder Bonzenlogik as it best.



Ich kenne das eher unter Begriffen wie "Marktwirtschaft" oder "Verkäufermarkt" .

Wie viele Erlaubnisscheine es pro Hektar gibt, regeln bei uns die Behörden. Wieviel und unter welcher Voraussetzung Mitglieder aufgenomen werden, die Vereine.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Gewässer mit wenig Angeldruck.

Aber jeder wie er will. Muss man halt abwägen, wem man seine Stimme bei der nächsten Wahl gibt. Noch ist das Parteienspektrum ziemlich breit.


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



> Ich kann nicht erwarten den Arzt, Supermarkt und Kino vor der Tür zu haben und das Gewässer 1 Km entfernt ist Niemandsland und gehört nur mir.



Das Gewässer 1 km von mir gehört aber tatsächlich einem Privatmann und der fischt dort alleine.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne das eher unter Begriffen wie "Marktwirtschaft" oder "Verkäufermarkt" .



Weil Gewässer auch ein Produkt der Industrie sind. Fluss-Strecken wurden von jenen Leute auch ausgehoben, Fische sind dort nur durch die Hand des Euros dort zu fangen

Ich kenne diese Logik nur unter der Rubrik " Raubrittertum".



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das Gewässer 1 km von mir gehört aber tatsächlich einem Privatmann und der fischt dort alleine.



Wenn er sich den See auf seinem Grund und Boden selbst ausgehoben hat spricht nichts dagegen. Ich habe mich vielleicht auch nicht Präzise ausgedrückt, ich rede mehr von Gewässern die der Allgemeinheit zugestanden haben, aufgrund Menschen mit hohem finanziellem Vorteil oder Gefälligkeit zugesprochen werden und der Allgemeinheit oder Vereinen unzugänglich gemacht werden weil man die Währung nicht aufbringen kann.

Meiner Logik nach hat Niemand das Recht den Boden unter unseren Füßen sich anzueignen, aber mit wachsender Bevölkerung wird dieser Luxus so oder so entschwinden, weil es nicht anders funktioniert.

Ich wollte damit nicht dich Kritisieren !


----------



## Laichzeit (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meiner Logik nach hat Niemand das Recht den Boden unter unseren Füßen sich anzueignen.



Da bin ich voll dabei:m



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> aber mit wachsender Bevölkerung wird dieser Luxus so oder so entschwinden, weil es nicht anders funktioniert.



Wenn ich träumen darf, tritt genau das Gegenteil ein. Der höhere Druck auf die Natur wird entweder durch das Aussperren des Menschen gelindert, oder durch einen gleichmäßigeren Zugang zur Natur für alle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn ich träumen darf, tritt genau das Gegenteil ein. Der höhere Druck auf die Natur wird entweder durch das Aussperren des Menschen gelindert, oder durch einen gleichmäßigeren Zugang zur Natur für alle.



Ich meinte damit eher das der Einzelne seine Interessen der Allgemeinheit unterordnen werden muss. Der Öko-Trend verfliegt auch wieder.

Wir haben im übrigen keine Natur mehr, wir scheitern schon an 100 Wölfen in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angeldruck wird eigentlich anders definiert,
> nämlich nicht, ob sich viele Menschen in hoher Frequenz an irgendwelchen Spots rumtreiben,
> sondern sobald das regelmässige Vorhandensein von Menschen _das Verhalten_ der Fische beeinflusst.



Dann gibt es hier keinen Angeldruck! Dem Fisch bleibt keine Zeit sich anzupassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Der war gut ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ein anderer Angler in Sicht- oder Hörweite ist oder sein könnte.......
> :g:g



Der auch!


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dann gibt es hier keinen Angeldruck! Dem Fisch bleibt keine Zeit sich anzupassen!



 Sehr gut #6


----------



## MarkusZ (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



> Wenn er sich den See auf seinem Grund und Boden selbst ausgehoben hat spricht nichts dagegen.





> Meiner Logik nach hat Niemand das Recht den Boden unter unseren Füßen sich anzueignen


|kopfkrat

Also was nun ???? Privateigentum ja oder nein????

Fischereirechte sind Eigentumsrechte, die werden vererbt oder verkauft oder verpachtet. Und der Eigentümer entscheidet was er macht.


----------



## Carsten_ (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



jkc schrieb:


> "...reagieren die Fische mit Vorsicht, wenn sie Tag für Tag belagert werden."



Genau so würde ich das unterschreiben, alles andere ist subjektiv |rolleyes


----------



## Reg A. (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Aufnahmegebühren und Wartelisten anzugehen ist wieder Bonzenlogik as it best.



Ich dachte, du kommst aus der kaufmännischen Ecke? Hab ich so zumindest aus deinen bisherigen Beiträgen rückgeschlossen... Dann weißt du doch auch, dass Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis regeln. Hohe Nachfrage + geringes Angebot = hoher Preis. Ganz einfach. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich wäre ja auch heilfroh, wenn ich hier, so wie du, für nen Appel und 'n Ei tausende von Hektar Wasserfläche beackern könnte! Ist aber leider nicht; marktwirtschaftliches Grundprinzip...



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vielleicht auch nicht  Präzise ausgedrückt, ich rede mehr von Gewässern die der Allgemeinheit  zugestanden haben, aufgrund Menschen mit hohem finanziellem Vorteil oder  Gefälligkeit zugesprochen werden und der Allgemeinheit oder Vereinen  unzugänglich gemacht werden weil man die Währung nicht aufbringen  kann.



Du sitzt hier einem romantischem Irrtum auf. Wann sollen diese goldenen Zeiten, in denen Gewässer "der Allgemeinheit zugestanden haben" denn gewesen sein? In Mittel- und Westeuropa in den letzten 1000 Jahren aber sicher nicht (von den paar Jahrzehnten, die die DDR Bestand hatte, evtl. mal abgesehen; dafür war's da auf anderen Gebieten mit der Freiheit aber ziemlich Essig).


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Hallo,



> weil man die Währung nicht aufbringen kann.



Haben wohl die bösen Wessis damals alles mit ihrer D-Mark aufgekauft?????

Ansonsten kann man den "Angeldruck" schön beobachten, wenn jungfräuliche Gewässer zum Angeln freigegeben werden.

Innerhalb weniger Wochen ändern sich da die Fangaussichten und das Fischverhalten oft rapide.


----------



## Deep Down (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

So ne Freigabe steht mir dieses Jahr im Verein auch bevor!
Wenn man dann mal die Fangstatistik vom ersten Jahr mit den folgenden vergleicht, ist klar was Angeldruck bedeutet!
Vom 100% zum vom Zufall abhängigen jährlichen Einzelfangerlebnis! Letzterer dann auch noch untermaßig!


----------



## Krabat_11 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Ich versuche mal das Thema "zurück zu holen"

Vielleicht muss ich meine Eingangsfrage knapper fassen und etwas umformulieren.
Wir sind uns einig, es gibt Angeldruck.
Hoher Angeldruck kann an kleinen Gewässern das Verhalten der Fische stark verändern, bis die Gewässer ausplündern (kleiner Bach).
Wie sieht es mit großen Gewässern aus, Elbe, Weser, Rhein Edersee, Müritz oder Plöner See?
Da sollte es Ausweichmöglichkeiten für die Fische geben. Ja, das Verhalten ändert sich, aber wird sich der Bestand wirklich verändern?


----------



## Jose (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das Thema "zurück zu holen"...



na gut:
zwei angler auf 1 km ufer /tag ist angeldruck,
drei angler auf die strecke ist schon "hoher angeldruck".
1 km sind mal gerade 3 buhnen, also auf jeder buhne einer.
und das tag für tag...


----------



## thanatos (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Jose schrieb:


> na gut:
> zwei angler auf 1 km ufer /tag ist angeldruck,
> drei angler auf die strecke ist schon "hoher angeldruck".
> 1 km sind mal gerade 3 buhnen, also auf jeder buhne einer.
> und das tag für tag...



#d absoluter Quatsch an einem Fluß egal wie viel da geangelt   und gefangen wird - die Natur läßt keine Lücken #6
 an einem Baggersee von 2-3 Ha täglich 10 - 20 Angler die sich echt bemühen 11 von 10 eingesetzten Fischen zu erwischen das würde ich unter hohem Anglerdruck bezeichnen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Hoher Angeldruck kann z. B. auch dazu führen, dass Fische ihre (Fress-) Aktivitäten größtenteils in die Nacht verlagern oder vom Ufer aus nur (noch) mit optimiertem Weitwurfgerät erreichbar sind.


----------



## Jose (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



thanatos schrieb:


> #d absoluter Quatsch an einem Fluß egal wie viel da geangelt   und gefangen wird - die Natur läßt keine Lücken #6...



stimmt, die natur...

wenn das eine bein kürzer ist, ist das andere automatisch länger. Die Natur gleicht alles aus :m :m :m


----------



## Bobster (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*

Hoher Angeldruck führt auch zwangsläufig 
 zu hohem Blutdruck bei den Fischen was sich dann auch
 auf die Fleisch/Fischqualität auswirkt.

 ....ääähhh sorry "falscher Tröt" :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn das eine bein kürzer ist, ist das andere automatisch länger. Die Natur gleicht alles aus :m :m :m



Außer bei Krähen, da sind beide Beine gleich lang, besonders das linke Bein, daß ist nämlich auch der Unterschied zwischen einer Krähe!|znaika:


----------



## thanatos (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was ist "hoher Angeldruck"?*



hans21 schrieb:


> Es sei denn, es handelt sich um eine Hang-Krähe!



Blödsinn es gibt gar keine Hang-Krähen 
 aber Hang-Hühner #6 sollte ein jeder Hühnerhalter wissen
 Linke und Rechte - ist beim anbringen der Sitzstangen wichtig

 So nun sucht euch ein schönes druckfreies Angelplätzchen und denkt darüber nach |supergri aber verblinkert es nicht gleich
 wieder


----------

